# iPad owners: Which case???



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hubby is purchasing an iPad for me.   I've been researching wi-fi vs 3G, warranties and accessories, but I am perplexed on the case.  I am considering an Oberon (which dresses my Kindle), and Saddleback.  What cases do you like or dislike?  Please enlighten me!!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Well Skyblue, we need to first know a few things.

1) What price range are you looking at? Less than $50? Less than $100? Less than $200?

2) Are you looking for something lightweight, or is weight of the iPad and case not important?

3) Do you prefer something that completely protects your iPad, or something that just looks good?

4) Are you going to do lots of typing with the iPad keyboard, or just a few emails now and then?

From there, we can narrow it down to some suggestions that you can take a peek at. We have LOTS of enablers here, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Eeyore,

Here is a list of what I would prefer:

1. Secure cover.  I don't want to turn it over and have it slip out.

2. Genuine leather

3. Under $150

4. Attractive, but not "showy". 

5. Lightweight to medium weight.  I know I may have to sacrifice lightweight for protection

6. I will be using it for typing, so a convertible cover would be best.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a ZooGue versio 2 case. My iPad is securely encased, and there's a Velcro system that allows me to open the case at any angle while in landscape mode. (The iPad can be inserted the case vertically, but it's not entirelymencased. ZooGue is coming out with a portrait mode add-on to the version 2 case, too. You can see the ZooGue features at www.zoogue.com.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Skyblue, I have found only one case that I have personally reviewed that works for typing and that is the Saddleback Leather case. The iPad cases that I know of that other people on this forum have liked for typing are the original Apple case (plastic), the Oberon Design iPad case (leather), the MacAlly Bookstand iPad case, and the Saddleback. 

Hopefully, the other members here can chime in on their experiences with cases.

Best Wishes!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got the Saddleback and I love it.  It is heavy but I do not care.  It will show scratches unlike the Oberon so it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Gosh, fancy cases.  I don't know why, but I stuck with the apple case.  I just like it for some reason.  It doesn't add bulk and I can still have it sit at an angle.

Let us know what you'd get and if you find something similar.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I personally think that case ruin the elegance of the iPad.  I have a nice bag and no case.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered the Apple case because I got in line early and nothing else was available.  My intention was to find a nicer case in time.  But the Apple case was so functional I kept it.  Unfortunately, I just found a dent on the back of my case and realized too late how little protection it offered.  And I am really careful with all my stuff.  

I now carry it in a Kindle DX sleeve by MEdge (got it on clearance)  Still miss the functionality of the original case though.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

arshield said:


> I personally think that case ruin the elegance of the iPad. I have a nice bag and no case.


I actually agree. If I used the iPad as a "coffee table tablet" then I probably wouldn't have the case. But alas I carry it everywhere with me.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hubby placed the order last night for my iPad, so I felt compelled to make a decision regarding the case. I really liked the Saddleback and Oberon cases for their beauty and protection, but the trade off is the weight and bulk. Since my iPad will travel with me a lot, I didn't want it to become a burden. I decided to go with the *Incase Convertible Book Jacket* iPad case. I sacrificed leather for faux leather, but gained a flexible case which offers multiple viewing angles. The iPad appears to sit securely in the case (at least initially), plus it's lightweight and less bulky. This should be a huge plus when I'm traveling.

I agree with you, *arshield*, about the cover compromising the elegance, but in my household I must choose function over fashion.

*Cindy416*, I will be interested to see what the new ZooGue looks like.

*KindleChickie*, I considered the Apple case, but the additional viewing angles pushed me to the Incase.

*monkeyluis*, yes, I appreciate the beauty of the more expensive covers, but if protection and versatility are compromised, I'll pass it by.

*Eeyore*, I really love good quality leather, too. I appreciate your extensive review of the Saddleback case. It may mean I will "need" to purchase another case.....in gorgeous leather.....for home use. 

*melodyyyy*, enjoy your Saddleback cover! I love the Saddleback pouch, too. That is a gorgeous bag. Perfect for Kindle.

Anyone else have any suggestions for cases? I will always be looking!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new iPad and case Skyblue!

I have yet to find the "perfect" case that combines both form and function and will still keep looking. Most of us here on the forums (both iPad and Kindle) have been destined to have at least two cases because the perfect one hasn't been found yet. Eeyore the Kindle now stays exclusively in his Oberon Designs case (after testing many other cases) and Tigger the iPad stays in his Vaja case when around the house and changes into his Saddleback when he needs to go out into the field or on long intra-state trips [or when the grandkids come over and want to play with him  ]

Best Wishes!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Eeyore, for your kind words!  I am glad to know that I am not alone on the never ending quest for the perfect covers and cases!  I absolutely adore my Kindle Oberon covers, and long for a Saddleback iPad case.  One day....

Enjoy your grandkids!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been through half a dozen cases and finally settled on the Yoobao slim, a $40-ish case available on eBay. It's genuine leather, super thin, and folds nicely into standing and typing positions. It's the only case I've used since I bought it two months ago.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an incredibly bulky case (Otterbox Defender), but it protects the iPad very well, has a snap on cover that flips over and creates a stand for it when I want to hold it upright on the table... I like it since I cart the thing all over the place. It adds a lot of weight but I don't really notice it much anymore. My first criteria was to protect it from my stupidity, and so far the case is winning


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> I've been through half a dozen cases and finally settled on the Yoobao slim, a $40-ish case available on eBay. It's genuine leather, super thin, and folds nicely into standing and typing positions. It's the only case I've used since I bought it two months ago.


If I were going back to a case, this is the one I would go with as well--it's reasonably elegant and a fair compromise between protection and weight/bulk. I think it's one of the better values in iPad cases currently.

However, I've used just an MEdge Page Sleeve for months now, and a WedgePad in place of a typing stand or stand/case. The WedgePad blows away every other "typing" option I've tried. The weight of the bare iPad is very easy to get used to; I pick up my husband's leather cased one and wonder why on earth he carries it. I've got exactly one small nick in the silver band of my iPad, and I've dropped it several times. Maybe I'm lucky...or maybe this thing is more durable than we make it out to be. Sure feels pretty solid, and unlike the supposedly tougher glass of my iPhone, the screen doesn't even have any scratches. I do have SquareTrade on it though, just in case.

Going "naked" with the iPad caused me to do the same with my Kindle though. Might be contagious!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just ordered this case for less than $10 and no shipping! It looks like it will be an awesome case and the reviews are great.

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-built-Tablet-Protector/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=lh_ni_t_

This one is just a little bit different but made by the same company but it cost $39.50. It got good reviews too.

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Folio-built-Tablet/dp/B003UU3MSE/ref=pd_luc_sim_01_03_t_lh


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just ordered this case for less than $10 and no shipping! It looks like it will be an awesome case and the reviews are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-built-Tablet-Protector/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=lh_ni_t_
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, KindleGracie! I really like this one! It's a great bargain for leather, too. I can't believe there's no shipping. I ordered it, too. Please post a review here when you get it!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just ordered yesterday so you may get yours about the same time I do.  The only cover I really have to compare it to is the Amazon cover.  I like the Amazon cover OK but boy is it every filthy.  I figure for the price I can't go too far wrong.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just ordered this case for less than $10 and no shipping! It looks like it will be an awesome case and the reviews are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-built-Tablet-Protector/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=lh_ni_t_
> 
> ...


The case is now $19.95. I ordered it when you posted it because it looked like a case that I would like. I couldn't believe that it was so inexpensive and the reviews on the product page looked suspect, but in the product description it said that it was a Yoobao case and the reviews for that case on MacForms and Youtube look good. Thanks for posting about it when you first saw it KindleGracie. I had a feeling the price increase would be coming shortly and it did.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

YAY!  Gadgetgirl, I'm glad you snagged one.  I couldn't believe the price and can't believe it doubled already!  I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> YAY! Gadgetgirl, I'm glad you snagged one. I couldn't believe the price and can't believe it doubled already! I can't wait until it gets here!


I'm really excited too.  It looks like we won't have to wait too long since their shipping estimate is today or tomorrow with an estimated delivery time of between the 18th and 23rd.  I keep checking the product page to see if any more reviews have been posted, but so far no new ones have posted.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually the way I found the deal on the case was because I googled the Yoobao slim case because I'd never heard of it.  I read about it and then switched to google shopper and sorted by the lowest price first and this case was listed first.  I decided it was worth a shot for $9.95, ordered it and posted it here.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Actually the way I found the deal on the case was because I googled the Yoobao slim case because I'd never heard of it. I read about it and then switched to google shopper and sorted by the lowest price first and this case was listed first. I decided it was worth a shot for $9.95, ordered it and posted it here.


I'm glad that you posted about it when you did rather than wait until you received it since the price shot up so quickly. I have watched the video for the Yoobao slim cases several times and am very excited about that. My one concern is that someone on MacForums complained about its being really heavy. From the videos I don't really see how it could be that heavy. I guess we'll know soon.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

As I said, I have the Apple case and I find it to be very heavy.  Maybe this one won't be worse and at least it should look clean!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> As I said, I have the Apple case and I find it to be very heavy. Maybe this one won't be worse and at least it should look clean!


I have been using the Apple case also and consider it to be fairly light since there isn't much to it. I keep it really clean by wiping it fairly often. (Sometimes with a damp cloth and sometimes with Armoral) My complaints of it are that I don't like the sharp edges and also I just want a prettier case while not losing the slimness of the Apple case. It looks like the Yoobao cover meets those criteria.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, I am beyond thrilled to find out I snagged this great case before the big price increase!  Thanks again, KindleGracie, for letting us know!  My iPad just arrived today and I am anxious to get a case!  I ordered an Incase, but I haven't received it, and am not sure I will even like it!  It makes me nervous to handle the iPad without a case.  It's so sleek and slippery!  I purchased a Square Trade warranty, but I don't want to drop it or scratch it.  I am considering picking up a screensaver film to protect it, but I hear it can interfere with the clarity.

Post when your covers come, KindleGracie and gadgetgirl!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Post when your covers come, KindleGracie and gadgetgirl!


My cover came today.  It is really nice. I can't believe that I got it for $9.95.  I am thrilled!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Details, girl, details!!  I'm at work and can't wait to get home and see if mine came.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, that is *GREAT *news, *gadgetgirl*!!! I just returned the Incase to Apple. It arrived today and I couldn't pack it up and ship it back fast enough!!! It's cheap vinyl, I don't like the way the iPad fits in it, and the color was not even close to what appears online! UGH!

After I handed it over to the fedex guy I thought, "I sure hope I like the leather case!". It should be here tomorrow. My son laughs at me because for now I keep my iPad in the box. I am just being super careful because I don't want to break it!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Details, girl, details!! I'm at work and can't wait to get home and see if mine came.


Details AND PHOTOS!!! Laughing because I am totally challenged in this area....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I came home and discovered a package about the size of the case but sadly it was not the case.  I can't wait to get it.  Maybe tomorrow!!!

Yes, we would love pictures!  Did you get brown?  I know it was also available in black but I ordered brown.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I ordered the black one. It looks fantastic. I'll try to take and post some pictures of it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I came home and discovered a package about the size of the case but sadly it was not the case. I can't wait to get it. Maybe tomorrow!!!
> 
> Yes, we would love pictures! Did you get brown? I know it was also available in black but I ordered brown.


I got brown. I didn't see black as an available option, but that's okay.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My iPad case arrived today! It seems very nice, and fits securely. I hope it stays "snug", and won't loosen up after snapping the lower portion in and out when you decide to angle it in landscape mode. I did a "dangle and shake test" to see if it would fall out, but it held securely.

I was looking at the Amazon site and noticed that the price of this case has been raised from $9.95 to $39.30!!! We got a deal! Thanks again, *KindleGracie*!

I see there's a purple leather pouch for iPad for $9.79 by Reiko wireless if anyone is interested.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine came today too.  I have three words to say about this case - "WE LUCKED OUT" or "IT IS AWESOME" !!!!

At first when I opened it and saw the creases I thought "oh no, mine got bent in the mail" and then I realized how the case works, so it's all good.  The brown color is more like a dark tan if you asked me but it is exactly what I hoped and I think it is gorgeous.  The leather itself - wow - it feels so good and soft - it reminds me of my Fossil Sutter bag!  I also don't think it is that heave at all.

I'm thrilled with this case and can't believe we got such a steal.  I would actually pay $39.30 for it before I'd pay the price for the Apple case.  I really like it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sky Blue & Kindle Gracie,
I'm glad that both of you are as happy with your cases as I am with mine. I agree that "We lucked out"  The case definitely is worth much more than we paid.  
Thanks again for telling us about this fantastic deal when you saw it Kindle Gracie.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My pleasure!

I also love the inside of the case - very nice!  

I notice that the black case has gone up to $35.99 but the brown is still $29.95.  And to think that we didn't even pay shipping!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yes, and not to mention that we even got a screen protector for that price!!!  I don't need one right now but if either of you try it out, be sure and do a review.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh yes, and not to mention that we even got a screen protector for that price!!! I don't need one right now but if either of you try it out, be sure and do a review.


My hubby was so impressed with my new case and the incredible price! The plastic cases are $60 and not half the quality! I flipped when I saw the free screensaver! The other bonus: free shipping and no tax!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Touched my case this morning and I'm still admiring it.  It is so soft, I'm now wishing there was a matching case for the Kindle3.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like the suede lining of this case.  I can bend the cover back and rest it in my lap.  The suede lining holds it there without slipping!  LOVE!    

It sure beats the Incase cover I ordered from Apple.  I got a call from Apple tonight.  They actually read their surveys!  The description was misrepresented on the website, so I mentioned it in the survey.  I never used the Incase cover, and returned it within hours of receiving it, so I was shocked to learn there was a 10% restocking fee.  I need to pay closer attention to those details!  The gentleman who called me was very pleasant, and even reversed the 10% restocking fee!  Apple sure has superior customer service!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I saw a case by Zagg that has a hard shell and inside, there's a keyboard that can be used with the iPad in either landscape or portrait mode. When I can find the info about it, I'll post again. The case/keyboard combination looked fantastic. (I returned my Apple Bluetooth keyboard because I rarely type in portrait mode.)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I saw a case by Zagg that has a hard shell and inside, there's a keyboard that can be used with the iPad in either landscape or portrait mode. When I can find the info about it, I'll post again. The case/keyboard combination looked fantastic. (I returned my Apple Bluetooth keyboard because I rarely type in portrait mode.)


That sounds interesting! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindledSpirit posted about it the other day. Here's a link to the thread: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,42359.msg750524.html#msg750524

Here's some more information about it:










http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggmate.php

I think it looks like what I've been trying to find.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I had just bought a cheap case from Target (not an iPad case, just a generic case for e-books).  The fit isn't the best, but it does have a pocket for headphones, charger etc.

I wasn't too concerned about getting a really good case until yesterday when my daughter's iPod touch (which is newer than my iPad) developed a crack in the glass.  Now I'm worried about my iPad.  After spending all the money, I would be sick if it got cracked.  I'm glad for the recommendations on this thread.  I think it's time to buy a 'real' case!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

FYI...the case is that you all mentioned is now $29.99, and it's only available in brown.  I still bought one because it seemed like a good deal, and there still is no shipping fee.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> FYI...the case is that you all mentioned is now $29.99, and it's only available in brown. I still bought one because it seemed like a good deal, and there still is no shipping fee.


I think you'll really enjoy this case and feel that you got a good value for your money.
It is still available in black too. http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-built-Tablet-Protector/dp/B0048B7UJG/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b The price for the black is $35.99.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I signed up for the e-mail from Zagg when that case becomes available.  It looks cool!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone hav their iPad in a Noreve cover?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I do.  I have the first version of the platinum Noreve.  However, I am nOT a happy camper.  I pulled it out of my ipad roo case today along with my K3 with Black Roses cover by Oberon.  Something, and I do not know what, has stained the Noreve cover unbelievably.  And it isn't going to wash off.  It's bad and I'm mad.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I do. I have the first version of the platinum Noreve. However, I am nOT a happy camper. I pulled it out of my ipad roo case today along with my K3 with Black Roses cover by Oberon. Something, and I do not know what, has stained the Noreve cover unbelievably. And it isn't going to wash off. It's bad and I'm mad.


That is terrible!  I am so sorry! Can you call and ask for assistance in cleaning it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I do. I have the first version of the platinum Noreve. However, I am nOT a happy camper. I pulled it out of my ipad roo case today along with my K3 with Black Roses cover by Oberon. Something, and I do not know what, has stained the Noreve cover unbelievably. And it isn't going to wash off. It's bad and I'm mad.


Oh no!

You had both covers in the Roo sleeve? Was the part of the Noreve that stained against the Roo lining, or against the black Oberon?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

skyblue said:


> That is terrible!  I am so sorry! Can you call and ask for assistance in cleaning it?


Call who? Noreve in France? I don't think so. I did figure out what it came from though. i had the k2 in the Octovo vintage case sitting on top of the ipad on my coffee table for a while and it just rubbed off onto the Noreve without even any movement. I am po'd to say the least. I have to direct my energy to seeing if I can get it off. Any ideas? I think the Platinum is supposed to be wipeable, but I tried a small patch and nada. Thanks once more Octovo.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you call a leather professional?  They would have the best advice.  Wow, who would have ever guessed that staining could happen just by stacking?


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Would saddle soap work?

http://www.amazon.com/Saddle-Soap-Paste-Yellow-3-5Oz/dp/B001CS6HH4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291838004&sr=8-2

(There are several different brands on Amazon.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd definitely look into leather cleaners--there are loads of them available online.  Maybe even check with a local dry cleaner or shoe repair place?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's that shiny stuff, not regular leather.  Like a patent or something, so you would think it would just wash off, but it doesn't.  Maybe I have some leather cleaner around.  I will check.  I am really bothered by this.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't follow... WHAT rubbed onto the Noreve? How 'bout a photo? I can't imagine something other than liquid causing a stain. How awful for you. Noreve covers are beautiful! Someone else had a bad stain on their case - there was a thread on it, but I don't recall the outcome. You might search for it. Couple months back.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> It's that shiny stuff, not regular leather. Like a patent or something, so you would think it would just wash off, but it doesn't. Maybe I have some leather cleaner around. I will check. I am really bothered by this.


Bearing in mind that we don't know exactly what Noreve uses, I do think contacting them for advice is worth a try.

Having said that: http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/clothing-and-fabrics/shoes/how-to-clean-a-patent-leather-purse/

Looks like there's possibly specific cleaners out there for patent leather? They also suggest trying tape to remove stains, which seems like it wouldn't work, but who knows? Or a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser (with the usual caveat of testing a small area first.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have the Oberon ipad cover? I'd like to know how it is to type with it. It's pricey but wondering if it's worth it. I love my Oberon for the K3.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

A year ago I bought an M Edge Platform for my Kindle.  Spent many hours on the beach, planes for > 50k miles and @ 100 books.  I've been very happy with it and have bought the same thing for the iPad.. Put them in once and have never removed them.  Does what it was designed for and what I want it for.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

jaimee83 said:


> A year ago I bought an M Edge Platform for my Kindle. Spent many hours on the beach, planes for > 50k miles and @ 100 books. I've been very happy with it and have bought the same thing for the iPad.. Put them in once and have never removed them. Does what it was designed for and what I want it for.


I'm looking at M-edge covers also. Before I got my Oberon for the kindle I had a couple of M-edge covers and loved them. Thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have a ZooGue versio 2 case. My iPad is securely encased, and there's a Velcro system that allows me to open the case at any angle while in landscape mode. (The iPad can be inserted the case vertically, but it's not *entirelymencased*. ZooGue is coming out with a portrait mode add-on to the version 2 case, too. You can see the ZooGue features at www.zoogue.com.


I just had to giggle at the above. You posted from your iPad, didn't you? I do that all the time.

I have the apple case but would like a case with the stand so I'll be reading this thread with interest too. I like the zoo goo one but I wish they had better pics of it.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

So after buying two cheap cases, a portfolio style and a sleeve, I decided to try the AYL Slim Folio Case that was discussed in this thread. It arrived last night. I chose the black leather. To start, I love how it clips on to the back of the iPad and doesnt cover any of the glass. It seemed very sturdy when used horizontally in the slots. But the first thing I noticed was that some of the stitching was off. Even on the tab that closes it, which is pretty noticeable to me since the thread is white. Then along one edge it appears to have been scuffed, rubbing off the top layer of leather. Also, near the charging port the leather looks cut and unfinished. I doubt anyone else would notice but I just hate to buy a new product and see flaws. I do think I will really like the case... It doesnt add bulk and looks very nice. I sent the seller an email, so I will see what they say.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My iPad cover is tan leather.  The stitching is perfect, and I don't perceive any flaws.  I was floored by the great quality and low price!  I hope you can get a replacement.  I am thrilled with mine, and I think KindleGracie still likes hers.  

Let us know what happens!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

amyrebecca said:


> So after buying two cheap cases, a portfolio style and a sleeve, I decided to try the AYL Slim Folio Case that was discussed in this thread. It arrived last night. I chose the black leather. To start, I love how it clips on to the back of the iPad and doesnt cover any of the glass. It seemed very sturdy when used horizontally in the slots. But the first thing I noticed was that some of the stitching was off. Even on the tab that closes it, which is pretty noticeable to me since the thread is white. Then along one edge it appears to have been scuffed, rubbing off the top layer of leather. Also, near the charging port the leather looks cut and unfinished. I doubt anyone else would notice but I just hate to buy a new product and see flaws. I do think I will really like the case... It doesnt add bulk and looks very nice. I sent the seller an email, so I will see what they say.


I'm sorry to hear that your cover left something to be desired with the quality of it. I bought the black cover at the same time that SkyBlue and KindleGracie bought their brown ones. As SkyBlue said was the case with hers, the stitching on mine is perfect and there aren't any flaws. I would have been disappointed if my case had arrived in the condition that yours did. Hopefully, their customer service will ship a new cover to you.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi gadgetgirl!  I'm glad to hear that you still love your iPad cover, too!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Hi gadgetgirl! I'm glad to hear that you still love your iPad cover, too!


Hi 
I definitely am still VERY HAPPY with my cover. I still can't believe what a great price you, KindleGraci e andI got on our cases. I think all of us are extremely happy with them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a ZooGue cover that I like a lot, but I haven't gotten the extra part that makes portrait orientation easy to achieve. I also have a Zaggmate cover with keyboard that my husband got me for Christmas, and I love it. My first one apparently had a battery problem, and the customer service at Zagg was fantastic, and had a new keyboard/cover in the mail to me immediately. The new one is great so far, and it really makes typing on the iPad a lot easier than just using the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

amyrebecca, my case is perfect too, even after months of constant use.  I'm sorry to hear about yours and I hope they will make it right.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have 3 cases. One is really a skin, the Incase, and the Apple Case. I like the Apple case, because it is lighter and slim. I thought about the otterbox case, but it seems pretty heavy. I'm usually pretty good about not dropping my devices, so that's not a problem for me.

I say buy one, try it out and return it after a day or so. Then you will have a better idea of what you like.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the standard apple case, and am very happy with it's slim size for low threat environments. And that's the only place I want ti have my ipad out and on use anyway!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have had the apple case, m-edge portfolio case, and now use the zaggmate keyboard and a bag. I am getting an oberon from someone on the kindleboards as well. I do like the zaggmate because it does not add alot of weight and it fits nicely. It does not cover the back which is why I have a ribbonwork bag that it fits really nice in. The portfolio case I use if I want to talk notes on paper or am doing my genealogy research. It is on sale right now for $60 from M-edge.  FOr leather I would consider either the oberon or Saddleback, which while heavier do offer better protection than any others.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I too am using the original Apple iPad cover, I like the thinness and simplicity of it.  I LOVE the Vaja cases, but can't justify the cost at this time.  I'm considering the ZaggMate w/out the keyboard nd a leather skin for the back.  Not sure that I need or want the keyboard, but holding off on any decision until I've had my iPad long enough to see whether I'll want/need the keyboard.  Yoobao (also known as AYL) has come out with yet another case (version 5) which I like; it's apparently an exact replica of the Apple case, but leather which looks quite nice.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

The company sent me pre-paid postage to return my case for an exchange. I sent it off today. Really looking forward to getting the new one. I did love the case!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, this is great news!  Let us know how you like the replacement!


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm using an M-edge case with a Belkin clear grip view. Its a tight fit but it works really well. I may put a decalgirl skin on it too just to match my K3!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Now I am thinking about a bag for my iPad.  I found one on Borsa Bella's website but haven't ordered yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Borsabella ipad bag.  It may be in ipad roo if there is such a thing.  I love it.  There is also this site, however, that is posted on accessories thread, I think, that is titled "a very nice bag or a very nice kindle cover" or something to that effect.  She makes ipad bags too.  She has a twelve week waiting period right now, but boy is her stuff gorgeous and different.  Now that i think of it though, it is a cover with slots on the left to stick the device in when not being used. It is made out of the type of fabric that BorsaBella, Vera Bradley, etc, use.
I had one custom made by a local shop and I keep forgetting to pick it up.  I think I made a mistake and it is not going to fit with a cover so I may be listing it for sale once I pick it up.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have the standard apple case, and am very happy with it's slim size for low threat environments.


Same here, and I really like the case.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

My daughter bought me an Oberon Tree of Life cover. I love it! It is heavy but that is what I like about it. It is a work of art.


----------

